# Enolmatic filter



## Runningwolf (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey if anyone is looking for on Midwest has them on sale for $60.00. Thats normally $200.00


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up Dan. Just ordered mine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 12, 2014)

I just ordered a second one for a spare.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow, thats a crazy deal!!!!!!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 16, 2014)

My filter housing came today. Quick service as well. Now to get some filters...


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 16, 2014)

Doug, you'll find Presque Isle has the best prices. I only use the .45 micron and have had the same one for over two years. You just have to care for it according to their instructions. We have the filters made for us, they are not the official Enolmatic cartridge.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Apr 16, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> Doug, you'll find Presque Isle has the best prices. I only use the .45 micron and have had the same one for over two years. You just have to care for it according to their instructions. We have the filters made for us, they are not the official Enolmatic cartridge.



Dan, you have a BUG on your screen! I can see it all the way over here


----------



## shoebiedoo (Apr 16, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> Doug, you'll find Presque Isle has the best prices. I only use the .45 micron and have had the same one for over two years. You just have to care for it according to their instructions. We have the filters made for us, they are not the official Enolmatic cartridge.



Do you use the same filter for reds and whites?


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 17, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> Doug, you'll find Presque Isle has the best prices. I only use the .45 micron and have had the same one for over two years. You just have to care for it according to their instructions. We have the filters made for us, they are not the official Enolmatic cartridge.


 

Dan, is this the one you are referring to?

http://www.piwine.com/vacuum-bottle-filler-filter-cartridge-10-inch-45m6.html


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 17, 2014)

shoebiedoo said:


> Do you use the same filter for reds and whites?



I do use the same filter. If you clean them right there is no issue. If I'm bottling reds and whites the same day I just do my whites first. I always dump my first 2-3 bottles back into the carboy. This ensures color uniformity and the same with meta in case you get a initial dose of it from sanitizing before hand.




ffemt128 said:


> Dan, is this the one you are referring to?
> 
> http://www.piwine.com/vacuum-bottle-filler-filter-cartridge-10-inch-45m6.html



Doug yes that is the one. Always make sure you remove the o-rings before storing the filter. The meta/citric solution will otherwise ruin them.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for the confirmation. I'll probably order one next payday.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 17, 2015)

I finally got around to ordering the filter from Presque Isle.


----------

